# Sicily - availability of GPS



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the availability of GPS in Sicily, please?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

the same as it is all over the world.

G.P.S Means
Global
Positioning
System.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

ha!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

GPS cannot be switched off for specific areas. However, you need to make sure your Sat Nav has the maps installed.
Gerry


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoops! Too much happy juice! I should have said LPG


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

hblewett said:


> Whoops! Too much happy juice! I should have said LPG












ray.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I don' know what I wanted to know, but I've still had a good day!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

hblewett said:


> Whoops! Too much happy juice! I should have said LPG


In that case, we haven't been much help have we?
Gerry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just put more water with it today!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm still laughing!


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Sicily - GPS?*

In France it is called GPL - not such a huge leap therefore . . . don't know what they call it in Italy.

Helen


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We spent last winter in Sicily and had no problem getting LPG. 

We also had no problem getting GPS


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

G.P.S L.P.G G.P.L Whatever it is they have it.

But add more water.


----------

